# Wood Fire Pit over Gas Line



## Fezzik (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a natural gas line stub in the middle of my concrete patio.  It is just the pipe stub with a cap on it.  I want to build a stone fire pit for burning wood and I would like to build the fire pit over this stub.  Partially because the stub is a trip hazard and partially so that a future home owner could possible swap out the wood fire grate for a natural gas one.  My question is, is it safe to do what I am proposing?  Obviously I would be putting in an insert and the fire pit would be about 20-30" tall.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2016)

Seems safe enough, but I would talk to your gas company or local code enforcement to see what they recommend.
Is there gas IN the stubbed line? One option would be to break the line after the controlling shut off & cap it on either side of the break.
To reconnect will be as simple as adding a union fitting.


----------

